# Quebec Bowhunting Course??



## arrow chucker

A friend of mine has to take the government course for the bow qualification on his hunting license (Quebec). Does anyone know where, or who, he can contact to find out when and where this course takes place?
I took mine a heck of a long time ago and don't know who to contact now. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rossi9s

*QC Bow Courses*

Chucker.
i have attache the link for you
i f you have ny questions ..due to tranlsation(if neccessary) pm me
cheers


http://www.fqf.qc.ca/pescof.htm#ICAA


----------



## Pierre Couture

Click on this link, it wil tell you the class schedules per region, that should be helpful as well..

http://www.fqf.qc.ca/cours.php


----------



## arrow chucker

Thanks a lot guys.....very helpfull


----------



## whitetail2nitro

Any place in Quebec that give the course or at least the reading material and written test in English? A PESCOF (Someone caring about wildlife and conservation) instructor said there was a course near Farnham.....I haven`t been able to locate the website or info on it. Supposed to happen soon....

Help if possible.....Thanks.


----------



## Pierre Couture

whitetail2nitro said:


> Any place in Quebec that give the course or at least the reading material and written test in English? A PESCOF (Someone caring about wildlife and conservation) instructor said there was a course near Farnham.....I haven`t been able to locate the website or info on it. Supposed to happen soon....
> 
> Help if possible.....Thanks.


http://www.fqf.qc.ca/cours.php?region=16

Check the dates for February 27th and March 27th, both in the Montréal area, course will be given in English and you have a phone number.


----------



## whitetail2nitro

Hey y'all.
Finally found a place that gives bow + cross-bow hunting courses in Montreal, Quebec in English.
They specialize in long-gun and hand-gun courses.....this is the first time they're giving the bow courses. This course is *THEORY* only, you'll need to register in another course just for the practical part (Shoot arrows at 5, 10, 15, 20 and 25 meters). The theory course is $44.00 Can. and I suppose the practical shooting test at another place (Don't really matter if it's in French or English)....is going to be another 10 or $15.00 (Normal rate).
*Next class is Saturday 27 August 2011 at 7:45a.m*

Here's their website/page: www.bodyguard911.com
Phone number: 514 932-0485

Just in time for bow season. Hope this helps.


----------



## Punctualdeer

You where lucky to get a place so early at the end of summer season for the next hunt this autumn.


----------



## DXTCLUE

If someone wanted to bow hunt in Quebec from Ontario do they need to take a course or is just for new bow hunters from Quebec.


----------



## jeronimo

that course is residents only. to hunt here you need a non-resident licence.


----------



## whitetail2nitro

Hey all....aced that course today. Now I'll need to contact PESCOF to see when is their next practical test. The instructors said there's a few places left for that test for this year at a few different locations. Hopefully I can get it done, that way I can go bowhunting this fall. A few students mentioned that the course we did today is the last one for this year....so we even had a few Francophones in the class. Btw...it was a packed class....32 students.


----------



## cmatthew4

by that you mean you need a non-resident bow hunting licence or just a non-resident tag?
if i were coming from ontario to hunt in quebec would i also need a course to bow hunt is what im wondering


----------



## Michael Myers

cmatthew4 said:


> by that you mean you need a non-resident bow hunting licence or just a non-resident tag?
> if i were coming from ontario to hunt in quebec would i also need a course to bow hunt is what im wondering


Nope,Not that i have heard about and if you did K-Bec could shove there hunting up there Behind.Grizz


----------

